# New Paulies Flavour launch - Guava Ice



## Paulie (13/9/18)

Hey all

Super excited about this one as my original guava was my first juice on market 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## daniel craig (13/9/18)

This is going to be great  @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/18)

Oh my word!

This is awesome!!
Thanks for the tag @daniel craig 

@Paulie !!!!!!!!!
Love your guava bro! 
Now there's an ice version....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (13/9/18)

This brings back fond memories.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Schnappie (13/9/18)

Paulies Guava really raised the bar for authentic tasting fruit when it came out. I also remember buying 100ml bottles of this and adding my own menthol/ws23.

This is bound to be epic!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/9/18)

Schnappie said:


> Paulies Guava really raised the bar for authentic tasting fruit when it came out. I also remember buying 100ml bottles of this and adding my own menthol/ws23.
> 
> This is bound to be epic!



Agreed @Schnappie 
The thing i liked about it was that it tasted fresh and real - as you say. It wasnt like a sweetened artificial candy taste. It was like having a real guava in your mouth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/9/18)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Schnappie
> The thing i liked about it was that it tasted fresh and real - as you say. It wasnt like a sweetened artificial candy taste. It was like having a real guava in your mouth.



 

Someone wants to be quoted in that thread again

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paulie (14/9/18)

Thanks all and agree it was the juice that really gave me the passion to keep making juices, I have worked very hard on the new one to make it better and authentic  Hopefully you guys like it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (14/9/18)

Paulie said:


> Thanks all and agree it was the juice that really gave me the passion to keep making juices, I have worked very hard on the new one to make it better and authentic  Hopefully you guys like it!



Sign me up @Paulie !
I will definitely give this juice a proper go
Am keen to find out how it has improved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (14/9/18)

I’m down for 10litres Mr @Paulie you legend!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (16/9/18)

Hi @Paulie - please can you confirm if your Gauva Ice is available yet at any of the KZN outlets


----------



## Paulie (16/9/18)

Max said:


> Hi @Paulie - please can you confirm if your Gauva Ice is available yet at any of the KZN outlets


hey man its not launched yet but ill let you know when and where soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (19/9/18)

Thank You so much @Paulie - looking forward to your feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (26/9/18)

Almost ready to launch 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/18)

Paulie said:


> Almost ready to launch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi @Paulie ,I can't wait for this .I am checking out this thread everyday for launch details.I hope that Juicy Joes in Kenridge is going to stock it.So when you launch I can just run in and get it and not order online and wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/18)

Just checking in for release date status again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Just checking in for release date status again.



I will second that @MrGSmokeFree !

@Paulie !!!!!!
Where's the guava !!
We need guava on ice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Attie (9/10/18)

Date has been confirmed, 19th October

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (9/10/18)

Im probably going to get stoned now.....But in the 3 years i have been vaping, i have never tasted any of the paulies juices...i know right! Ive always had my eye on Coffee Cake but when i want to buy there was never 3mg or only 6mg...

Now This might actually be the first Paulies juice i end up buying to try! By just readings this thread i can smell and state the guava already...weird but awesome!

Cannot wait to see this

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/18)

I hope someone in Cape Town is going to have stock on 19 October, 6mg please.


----------



## Silver (9/10/18)

Attie said:


> Date has been confirmed, 19th October
> 
> View attachment 147746



Great to hear and thanks for letting us know @Attie !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (1/11/18)

Hi @Paulie - Please confirm outlets for your new Guava Ice - 0mg - Thank You and looking forward to your feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/19)

Finally got my hands on it. I can kick my own a.. for waiting this long.

Awesome juice @Paulie .Job well done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (28/2/19)

This hype has got me by me balls .... need to get me sum soon now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/19)

KZOR said:


> This hype has got me by me balls .... need to get me sum soon now.


Hi @KZOR you know when you feel like a lekker guava vape juice and you buy vape juice because it has a picture of a guava on it and claims to have guava in it but when you vape it , it has everything but guava in it.

Well this juice is not like that. It smells like guava and you can taste guava there is even an after taste of guava.With a very slight hint if ice for me anyway.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/3/19)

Got to have a taste of this juice thanks to @Chanelr this past weekend, and I can understand why she was so protective (and stingy) over her bottle! It's and exceptional Juice! I only on occasion will vape a fruity juice (although Panama was the juice that got me off the stinkies) I tend to favor Tobacco and dessert juice, but this will definitely be in my rotation from now on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (10/3/19)

I grabbed a bottle at Vape King on Friday.

The best way I can describe this is timeless. It seems to withstand the test of time the same way Red Pill does for a lot of people. Despite the influx of malaysian concentrates which a lot of the new juices are jumping on this is still one of if not the most authentic tasting fruit vapes out there. The dash of ice makes it just brilliant. Another winner @Paulie

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (1/4/19)

Thanks all for The great feedback !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (2/4/19)

I absolutely love love love this juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie (3/4/19)

Vapessa said:


> View attachment 162482
> 
> I absolutely love love love this juice.


Love this post!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

